

I want to learn HTML5, what's the best way to go about this? - hackthisnow

What are some good resources, and what topics should I cover to begin with? I have no previous HTML experience btw.
======
simonsarris
You have to realize that nobody just goes and "learns HTML5". HTML5 is a very
broad collection of mostly new web APIs. Some of these include:

The canvas element, Timed media playback, Offline storage database (offline
web applications), Document editing, Drag-and-drop, Cross-document messaging,
Browser history management, MIME type and protocol handler registration, and
Microdata.

Nobody would go and learn all of them unless they needed them. Expert canvas
users may know nothing about browser history management, and its possibly they
will never need to.

Think of somehing more specific, like some sort of thing you want to do (make
a good Canvas apps, make a good app that uses WebSQL, have a good reason to
make use of Web Storage, etc).

In short, there isn't a reason to touch any specific part of HTML5 until you
have a specific need to do so.

There are books that gloss over each of these topics like _HTML5: Up and
Running_ or websites like <http://diveintohtml5.info>. If you are looking to
increase your general knowledge of whats out there and what can be done with
it, I'd look through those.

~~~
hackthisnow
Thank you for that explanation, that made me understand the nature of HTML a
little bit more.

I'm looking into making webapps (not sure exactly what yet)

is that also too wide of a topic itself?

~~~
manuscreationis
You need some kind of focus to really learn things.

Like the above poster says, theres simply too much to really just take it all
in (not that you couldn't, it's just... if you really wanna learn, you need to
start small).

Think of a specific web app, then try to learn all the ways you can use
various pieces of HTML5 to build it.

The DiveIntoHtml5 link that both of us provided is an excellent place to
start, once you have an area of study in mind.

------
manuscreationis
<http://diveintohtml5.info/>

While it lasts...

------
tarekayna
Best HTML5 book so far in my opinion. [http://www.amazon.com/Introducing-
HTML5-Voices-That-Matter/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Introducing-HTML5-Voices-
That-Matter/dp/0321687299/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318044938&sr=8-1)

------
bazookaBen
try making a canvas game from scratch. Or start with a html5 game engine,
dissect and hack it.

